# Friend trying to adopt, writing recommendation letter- help!



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies, a friend of mine is adopting, and i am to write a letter of recommendation. i'm scared i'll screw it up. are there any key words or phrases i can use to help them get this baby? I mean she's wonderful with kids and so deserves one, and can't have any of her own. i just want to do whatever i can to help!!!


----------



## TTC First

Here are some of the things they will be looking at when considering someone for adoptive parents:
Their interactions with children
Reliability as a person
Ability to provide a loving home
Ability to be financially stable
What they can teach the child
What personal activities they are involved in

They are just looking for a well rounded person who can provide a loving home for a child. They are not looking for the "perfect parent" or even one that has lots of money. They want to know that they are putting a child in a home with someone who can care for them as a bio parent would.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks :) i feel confident i covered everything, had to send the letter last week, but thank you for at least responding! appreciate it!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

my letter helped her to adopt thanks!!!!


----------

